# First post



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey all,

Just wanted to say hi and show my last Diorama. I am always looking to improve and this looked like a good place to start. 

Figures for this are done in 28mm and won 2nd place on an online contest.
Here is "Raising the Spirit"


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice work and welcome to Hobbytalk.


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks on both counts.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool what kind of materials did you use?


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks.

All stone work (minus the sarcophagus) was done with pink insulation foam. The leaves are birch tree seeds from trees that grow around my house. The grass is just grass from Woodland Scenics. 

Figures are all from Reaper Miniatures.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Welcome to Hobby Talk.
Nice work.
Hope to see more!
Richard


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Those birch tree seeds really look like "to scale" autumn leaves, and really add a lot to your diorama


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! The leaves and grass really add a lot to the scene. 

Welcome to the boards. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

FanTAStic! I can't even _see _things that small any more, much less paint them.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That looks great! Now I've got to go find some birch trees!


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Check around mid-late Sept. The color is just perfect for them.


----------

